# Hygger 957 Planted Tank aquarium light setup issues



## OzzieSpumante (Jun 23, 2021)

Newbie here wondering if anyone is familiar with the Hygger 957 light. I'm having issues setting up the light in DIY mode. I've set it to the 24 hour display. Local time is correct (9:10 AM).

Light is set to come on at 12 AM. From 12 AM - 7:30 AM, I set the intensity to 00. If you're wondering why I don't just set the light to turn on at 7:30 AM: After 12 PM, the hours that follow are not displayed according to the 24 hour setting (instead of reading 1300, it shows 1:00). By the time I get to L5, the clock displays 6:35 and after that, it will not go any higher (pressing arrow key up does not increase the hour). The light turns on at 7:30 AM but does not turn off at 6:30 PM or any other time. I have to turn it off manually.

Therefore, as a work-around, I tried setting the light to come on at 12 AM or o hundred hours at 00 intensity between 12 AM until 7:30 AM. The off time is set to 1900 hours. Now, when I program the time settings, hours after 12 PM properly display in 2400. However, at 1900 hours, the light still does not turn off and I have to turn it off manually.

I'm going bonkers. I've tried programming the time settings both in 12H and 24H with the same results (using up arrow key will not push off time past 6:30 PM). The only thing I haven't tried is resetting the light to the original factory settings and starting over.

Can anyone please help me sort this out?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

OzzieSpumante said:


> Newbie here wondering if anyone is familiar with the Hygger 957 light. I'm having issues setting up the light in DIY mode. I've set it to the 24 hour display. Local time is correct (9:10 AM).
> 
> Light is set to come on at 12 AM. From 12 AM - 7:30 AM, I set the intensity to 00. If you're wondering why I don't just set the light to turn on at 7:30 AM: After 12 PM, the hours that follow are not displayed according to the 24 hour setting (instead of reading 1300, it shows 1:00). By the time I get to L5, the clock displays 6:35 and after that, it will not go any higher (pressing arrow key up does not increase the hour). The light turns on at 7:30 AM but does not turn off at 6:30 PM or any other time. I have to turn it off manually.
> 
> ...


This may not help but never use noon (12:00) or midnight (24:00) for a time period.
A lot of programs seem to have issues regarding this..
Seems overly complicated and of course in Chin-glish.










I'd re-set and try again.


----------



## OzzieSpumante (Jun 23, 2021)

Okay, thanks so much. Trying now!


----------



## Wally World 2 (Aug 23, 2021)

OzzieSpumante said:


> Okay, thanks so much. Trying now!


Were you able to get your 957 programmed? Mine is driving me nuts! I've read everything, watched the videos, still no luck.

Also the manual says that in DIY mode L1-L6 are full spectrum and L7-L8 are blue. This leads me to believe that in order to have two different moonlight settings (a quasi sunset mode) you need to program one of the other modes to 00 intensity for your overnight period.


----------



## Shrimping the light (10 mo ago)

OzzieSpumante said:


> Newbie here wondering if anyone is familiar with the Hygger 957 light. I'm having issues setting up the light in DIY mode. I've set it to the 24 hour display. Local time is correct (9:10 AM).
> 
> Light is set to come on at 12 AM. From 12 AM - 7:30 AM, I set the intensity to 00. If you're wondering why I don't just set the light to turn on at 7:30 AM: After 12 PM, the hours that follow are not displayed according to the 24 hour setting (instead of reading 1300, it shows 1:00). By the time I get to L5, the clock displays 6:35 and after that, it will not go any higher (pressing arrow key up does not increase the hour). The light turns on at 7:30 AM but does not turn off at 6:30 PM or any other time. I have to turn it off manually.
> 
> ...


I have the same exact issue that you described at the top of the thread. Well I can get DIY mode to work in terms of turning on, the intensities do not always work, and the light never turns off so I do have to turn it off manually. Did you ever find a solution to this?


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

I never was able to get mine to work correctly. Eventually I bypassed the timer and used a smart plug. Now it works perfectly.









How to bypass the Hygger timer


I purchased a hygger aquarium light, specifically this one: The colors the light puts out and the amount of light it provides for the cost is without compare at present. BUT, the timer built into the light is absolutely rancid garbage. The timer loses time when unplugged and plugged back...




www.plantedtank.net


----------



## Shrimping the light (10 mo ago)

Thanks for the info Ozzie. I was hoping to be able to adjust light intensity through out the day so I don’t end up w too much algae. I am writing back and forth to Hygger who sent me another 957 which still has the same programming flaw. I am going to see if I can get some sort of guidance from them. If I figure anything out I will post it to this thread for anyone else having the same issue (which I imagine is everyone else who has taken the time to try to program the light).


----------

